# press release - new national association



## firststringfarms (Aug 7, 2011)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Open Horse Show Association
PO Box 10056
Cocoa, FL 32927
Phone: 321-863-0456
http://www.showohsa.com
[email protected]
*New National Organization to Reward Open Show Competitors with Year End Awards*
Cocoa, FL — November 16, 2011 — Show locally . . . achieve nationally. That’s the motto of the newly formed Open Horse Show Association. OHSA’s mission is to provide national recognition and quality awards to those that show at local open shows. Since OHSA is a national organization members showing in Florida will be competing with members from New York and Texas and California, and all over the US, yet they won’t have to leave their local areas to do so. 
This is OHSA’s inaugural year. Our overall high point year end award winner will receive a custom trophy saddle with the reserve overall high point winner receiving a trophy buckle. Many other awards will also be given in various disciplines and classes. Our awards will be extensive, unique, and high quality. 
All registered and grade horses are eligible to compete for points with OHSA. There is a place for everyone, from western pleasure, to barrel racing, to hunters, to gaited performance. While there are several breed associations that offer an open show program, they are limited to that specific breed and the year end recognition doesn’t always include an awards program. At OHSA we’re very inclusive and welcome ponies, horses, drafts, mules, and donkeys. 
“The idea of OHSA started with a comment I overheard at an open show,” says Debbie Hall of OHSA. “A competitor was overjoyed with her win in a class and someone made a comment that it wasn’t the world show. I started thinking. They’re right, this isn’t the world show, but why can’t it be? Why shouldn’t someone that shows at the open show level have the same opportunity for national recognition as someone that shows at AQHA, APHA, or USEF shows? So OHSA was born.”
Designed to be affordable for everyone, an annual membership is just $25 and only $20 for a youth membership. Each membership includes one horse participation registration. If members show more than one horse they can add additional horses for just $10 each. That’s it. No additional fees when members submit their competition forms. No additional fees to show in multiple disciplines. No additional fees for the year at all.
**Special Membership Discount for the month of December! Get $10 off the regular membership cost!**​ Sponsors have been very generous to OHSA in our start up year. We are excited to announce our latest sponsors, Just the Thank Leather Goods, Champion’s Choice Buckles, Blissful Blocks and Pink Ribbon Performance Products, which will be providing several of our awards. These companies offer unique products that we believe our members will not only appreciate but be proud to win. 
One more aspect to OHSA is our carded judges program. Open show judge testing is done on a very limited basis in the US. There are some states that offer open show judges’ cards but there isn’t a national organization to provide this service – until now. Judges will need to pass a written test based on the rules most open shows use: AQHA and USEF. The test will cover multiple disciplines such as western, hunters, saddle seat, and various gaited breeds. OHSA will maintain our carded judges list on our website. 
To join please visit the OHSA website at http://www.showohsa.com or e-mail [email protected] for more information. And remember – show locally . . . achieve nationally!


----------

